# Wanted 16inch rim for IVECO



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi All

I am looking for a spare rim or two for our IVECO based MH the chassis date is 2005 and the model is 60C17 the tyre size would be 225 75 16.

Anybody got anything in the shed that would fit.

Thanks for reading.

Martin


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ring round the dealers and find out who removes the rims to fit Alloy ones. That is where I got my 16" rim from. Ducato and Iveco are the same rims.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi 747

I thought that the offset was different on the Iveco rim, ours have a deep dish so that they can run twin back to back on the rear axle.

Martin


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

VanFlair said:


> Hi 747
> 
> I thought that the offset was different on the Iveco rim, ours have a deep dish so that they can run twin back to back on the rear axle.
> 
> Martin


I think you are correct VanFlair. I have had a look at the Fiat and they are nothing like on my IVECO. 
peedee


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Something like this?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/IVECO-VAN...s_tyres_Trims_Car_Rims_ET&hash=item4acd2660ea


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

VanFlair said:


> Hi 747
> 
> I thought that the offset was different on the Iveco rim, ours have a deep dish so that they can run twin back to back on the rear axle.
> 
> Martin


Sorry about that, I did not realise your back axle was that type. I'm afraid I cannot help then.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Ray

Didn't find that one, but we are 6.5j so will keep looking.

Martin


----------

